# SATA-Platte und Asus A7V8X



## bigboy (22. April 2004)

Hallo!

Hab da ein Problem mit meiner neuen SATA-Platte! Hab meine alte IDE ausgebaut und wollte die neue anschließen. War soweit auch kein Problem - bis ich den PC hochgefahren hab und darauf gewartet hab, bis das BIOS die Platte erkennt! Hat es aber nicht! einen Jumper um den SATA-Controller hab ich (noch) nicht gefunden. Strom ist auch drauf, bin da jetzt ratlos, wieso die nicht erkannt wird! Meine alte Platte am IDE nimmt er sofort! Per BIOS-Setup den Controller zu aktivieren wäre auch noch denkbar - aber einen passenden Eintrag hab ich nicht gefunden. BIOS-Version müßte laut ASUS auch passen! Hatte jemand schon mal so ein Problem? Auch mit einem anderen Board?!

Danke für die Mühe 

bigboy


----------



## videostudiodigital (23. April 2004)

Hallo

Naja dann wollen wa mal schauen ob wir die helfen können.

Du schreibst das du die IDE Platte ausgebaut hast  War dort das Betriebssystem drauf ?

Hat das Board einen Raidcontroller ?

Willst du eine Neuinstallation machen ?

Einen Jumper wirst du bei Serial ATA nicht finden das das man da nicht mehr brauch.

So solltest du nun die Platte eingebaut haben ( ATA ) an welchen Anschluss hast du die gesteckt ( Host oder Slave  ) Achtung es gibt unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen auf einem Board.

Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht komischerweise das wenn du nur ein ATA Platte anschliest und das auf dem zweiten Anschluss das sie dann nicht gefunden wird.

Desweiterem kann es hilfreich sein wenn du dein Cmos Speicher mal löscht ( Jumper auf dem Board umstecken )

Solltest du etwa neu Installieren dann solltest du ein Laufwerk dort anschliessen wo die alte IDE Platte damit das Bios erkennt oh ein neues Laufwerk weil es kann nämlich sein das dass Bios denkt das dort immer noch die IDE Platte dran hängt wobei sie gar nicht vorhanden ist.

Und normalerweise wenn du den Master IDE Port belegt hast müsste er dann deine ATA Platte finden.

Wenn du einen Raid Controller drauf hast dann must du bevor du Installierst die F6 Taste drücken und die Diskette ins Laufwerk legen weil dann muss er erstmal die Controllertreiber laden damit der Rechner sie ansprechen kann die Platte.
Wobei das hier völlig egal ist ob du dann ein Raidsystem fahren willst oder nicht aber der ATA Controller brauch diese Treiber damit er die Platten erkennen kann.

So ich hoffe das damit dein Problem gelöst ist

gruss


----------

